# Something for us all to try!



## JayneC (Dec 5, 2009)

Morning ladies


I thought I should share this with you all - as it really does help me get through those dark times.


We don't very often really look at ourselves in a mirror - and not our wobbly bits, but deep into our eyes ( as they are the gateway to the soul) and it struck me - all those negative thoughts I have been thinking about being useless and a failure are pointless. If any of you were sat in front of me telling me how you were feeling, I would only offer words of encouragement about how brave and strong you are, how focused you are and how one day ( god willing) you will have a family of your own and that you already know how important love is in raising a child. So, why if I can do this for other people, can I not offer myself the same sort of support and positive energy? We are all to quick to criticise ourselves - perhaps that is easier. But actually we have to forgive ourselves and understand that this is not our fault - we did not ask for this. We need to support ourselves and our DH's through this. We just have to give ourselves time and be kind to ourselves. No guilt about feeling how we may feel. We have to grieve and work through this at our own pace.


Be kind to yourself.


It helped me and can only hope it may help someone else. 


Take care and huge         to everyone.


Jayne


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Jayne,
I only got halfway through your post before the tears came.....I so agree with everything you are saying, & thank you so much for your encouragement (& everyone else's on this forum). I have just been put on the waiting list today at CRM for DE IVF so my hope & excitement is high. Just trying to stay calm & realistic too (not easy sometimes!).

Good luck &   to everyone


----------

